# Help me choose my next bike (Orbea, Fezzari, etc)



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been waiting a while now for something to come out that perfectly suits my needs, but spring is here and I'm tired of waiting so I've narrowed down to a few options. Since I haven't ridden any of them and probably won't get a chance to, I'm looking for any insight I can get.

I'm looking for something that isn't going to break the bank, ideally on the lighter side, and a small battery because my rides typically don't go much more than an hour and not a lot of climbing. 

I've narrowed it down to 3 options, but I'm willing to consider others. 

1. Orbea Rise M20
2. Orbea Rise H30
3. Fezzari Wire Peak Elite

The Orbea Rise M20 is more than I would like to spend, but love the light weight and small battery. I think I'm leaning towards the Fezzari as it seems to be the best bang for the buck, but it is by far the heaviest. However, it's still 3 lbs lighter than what I'm currently riding and I'm willing to bet it rides a lot lighter. 

I'm currently riding a BH Atom Lynx (pic below). It is 160 mm travel, Brose motor, and 630 wh battery. Overall I've really enjoyed the bike, but the battery is way overkill for me, and it seems a little front end heavy. So I'm looking to upgrade now. 

Any insight is appreciated. I've found a lot of reviews on the Orbea, but not a lot on the Fezzaris.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

If you’re in good shape, the EP8 RS tuned motor puts out a max 60nm of torque. I’ve got 2 friends riding the Rise and both in good shape. They keep up fine on the climbs and they love the lighter weight feel of the Rise. 

If you ride with other full powered emtbs and your fitness is the same as the others, you will get dropped unless using higher assistance. Which means going through the battery faster. 

If you ride by yourself, then who cares. I’d get the Rise! 

I personally ride with mostly full powered Ebikes often. I ride a 2022 Kenevo comp and love it. Out the door with tax was about $6300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_MTB (Nov 17, 2020)

I freaking love my Wire peak! Rides so good and let’s me do so much more.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

In todays market, its not what you want but what you will accept. Inventories are real short, if you can find one that meets most of your requirements, jump on it.


----------



## johnny_boy02 (10 mo ago)

Specialized just put some of their Turbo Levo SL’s on sale. When I looked a couple days ago there was still a decent selection on their website.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

mtbbiker said:


> If you’re in good shape, the EP8 RS tuned motor puts out a max 60nm of torque. I’ve got 2 friends riding the Rise and both in good shape. They keep up fine on the climbs and they love the lighter weight feel of the Rise.
> 
> If you ride with other full powered emtbs and your fitness is the same as the others, you will get dropped unless using higher assistance. Which means going through the battery faster.
> 
> ...


That's not bad. For some reason I thought the Specialized bikes were more expensive. Although, I think the Kenevo is probably overkill for the type of trails I ride. Maybe I will need to consider the Levo. It seems like their readily available. I do like the looks of the Fezzari more though and it is cheaper. Looks like a 10 - 12 week wait though.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

SkiTalk'er said:


> In todays market, its not what you want but what you will accept. Inventories are real short, if you can find one that meets most of your requirements, jump on it.


That's true, but I have to believe this is going change as the supply chain starts to catch up and the economy begins to slow. I'm betting next year by this time it will be more of a buyers market again, but I don't know if I want to wait another year.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

So I ended up placing an order for an Orbea Rise H30. They said they are due to arrive "any day" so hopefully that's actually the case...


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Clearly you are not fluent in the "Orbeaish" language. Please allow me to translate for you. "Any Day" in Orbeaish translates roughly in to English as "some day this year...maybe".
I have a M10 Rise and absolutely love it. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

For me that lightweight H-series rise is the the perfect e-bike.


----------

